

Steve Jobs as Apple’s CEO: a retrospective in products - stevenleeg
http://thisismynext.com/2011/08/25/steve-jobs-apples-ceo-retrospective-products/

======
colintan
Scrolling down this article is like walking through a gallery of how the world
of consumer tech evolved since 1997.

I think the Microsoft partnership was a masterstroke. It lowered the barrier
for switchers like me to come onboard. Interesting to see here that the
scrumptious iMac was introduced less than a year later.

